# Quiet GPU recomendations



## PerryD (Jan 19, 2020)

I am looking for a good GPU for my LG 34" monitor. Gigabyte z390 motherboard. I am currently using the onboard GPU. I have heard nvidia is not a good choice. What about Radeon? I don't do gaming. A quiet GPU is a priority. Is there anything decent in the $200 range? Thanks! -Perry-


----------



## shomynik (Jan 19, 2020)

Since you're on a single display, is there a reason not to continue using cpu gpu? Both amd and nvidia drivers can introduce problems so onboard gpu is kind of the safest bet I think.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2020)

I use this - http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2823 - it's passively cooled so completely silent.


----------



## PerryD (Jan 19, 2020)

Graphics seem to lag a little in Studio One since I started using a Presonus Quantum. I think the display port somehow shares power, though I am not sure.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 19, 2020)

PerryD said:


> Graphics seem to lag a little in Studio One since I started using a Presonus Quantum. I think the display port somehow shares power, though I am not sure.


Then if I were you I would go for non-gaming, workstation GPUs like amd firepro or nvidia quadro, although many have luck with gaming cards as well. Sry for not being more helpfull, after going through hell with amd gaming cards Im now with rtx 2060 super (I need those for game music projects), but I had to set it up quite a bit to make it stay cool and silent.


----------



## jonvog (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't need and have a dedicated graphics card in my rig, so this is only based on what I heard and read, but folks tend to recommend AMD over NVIDIA for audio use, because there are glitches and driver problems with NVIDIA cards reported now and then. 
If you need more power than the passively cooled options, I heard a bunch of good things from Sapphire cards. (e.g. Sapphire Radeon RX580). Fans should switch off, when the card is not in use.


----------



## Damarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Nvida cards are totally fine. Something like a GTX 1650 Super is what you are looking for, from the Nvidia side. Or an RX580/590 from AMD


----------



## rgames (Jan 19, 2020)

I've used both NVIDIA and AMD and there's no difference that I've seen. Both work great until they don't. There's a common wisdom that NVIDIA is better for DAW use but I've never seen any data that would support that claim. I'm 100% NVIDIA these days and my full orchestral template will run well under 10 ms latency with two slave machines and VE Pro over Ethernet.

If all you're doing is music production then the onboard graphics should be plenty good. If you want a quiet video card there are plenty of fanless options well under $100. I can't think of why one would be preferred over another. But I'm not sure you'll see any difference compared to the onboard GPU if all you're doing is DAW work.

rgames


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 19, 2020)

I've used a number of $40 passive ones without issues. Since I started to do some gaming on the PC, I got a fancier one ($200 I think) but even though it has 3 fans on it, they don't spin unless I do any gaming so my PC is still silent.


----------



## Pictus (Jan 20, 2020)

This AMD is semi-passive, the FANs only turn on when hot like doing 3D stuff





Sapphire Radeon RX 570 4 GB PULSE Video Card







pcpartpicker.com





This Nividia is passive





MSI GeForce GT 1030 2 GB 2GH LP OC Video Card







pcpartpicker.com





The tweaks you must do to avoid latency problems, it is a MUST for NVIDIA users.








KVR Forum: DPC latency better with AMD graphic cards (3 card comparison) - Page 3 - Computer Setup and System Configuration Forum


KVR Audio Forum - DPC latency better with AMD graphic cards (3 card comparison) - Page 3 - Computer Setup and System Configuration Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## Technostica (Jan 20, 2020)

Some software is using more advanced GPU hardware acceleration for drawing the GUI and I have heard that this can be slow with some integrated graphics.
Have heard very mixed reports on which manufacturer is best for DAW usage which is hardly a surprise given on how often drivers are updated, W10 is Updated and new cards come out.
In other words anecdotal evidence from one source should not be too heavily weighted in the grad scheme of things.

Seems like a good topic for a poll.
Which cards have been good for you?
Which cards have been poor for you?
Then the details of the exact card, Windows version and driver can be given in the thread postings.
Also stating if it is currently in use and whether it is fanless in low power modes.


----------



## Pictus (Jan 20, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Some software is using more advanced GPU hardware acceleration for drawing the GUI and I have heard that this can be slow with some integrated graphics.


Plug-ins that uses OpenGL like Arturia Pigments seems to works best with discrete GPU
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=14432249&postcount=9831 



> Have heard very mixed reports on which manufacturer is best for DAW usage which is hardly a surprise given on how often drivers are updated, W10 is Updated and new cards come out.
> In other words anecdotal evidence from one source should not be too heavily weighted in the grad scheme of things.
> 
> Seems like a good topic for a poll.
> ...


NVIDIA drivers are more bloated and more problematic, but with the proper tweaks
like the ones I posted in the other MSG, all is fine for the current GPU models.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jan 21, 2020)

Choose the series "STRIX" on Asus, or "GAMING X" on msi. There have both the zero DB function when workload isn't hard (it's the case for DAW use), it will garantee you any noise.
An Nvidia GTX 1650/1650 super or AMD RX 580/590 will be fine for you


----------



## mixtur (Jan 21, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Plug-ins that uses OpenGL like Arturia Pigments seems to works best with discrete GPU
> https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=14432249&postcount=9831
> 
> 
> ...


They have separate drivers for media creation (i.e not gaming) and I would recommend staying away from geofence experience. Things work better since I moved to the media creation driver (latency etc)


----------



## mixtur (Jan 21, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Some software is using more advanced GPU hardware acceleration for drawing the GUI and I have heard that this can be slow with some integrated graphics.
> Have heard very mixed reports on which manufacturer is best for DAW usage which is hardly a surprise given on how often drivers are updated, W10 is Updated and new cards come out.
> In other words anecdotal evidence from one source should not be too heavily weighted in the grad scheme of things.
> 
> ...


 Using the out of the box Nvidia drivers for windows might be a good idea. No bloat and the drivers are rarely updated. It just works.


----------



## Damarus (Jan 22, 2020)

"Nvida studio driver" is what you would use for an nvidia card.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2020)

For 4 x high res monitors I’ve seen a Matrox C420 in action.
VEPro, Samplitude and Adobe were running.
I used a G450 with Gigastudio when I first went to PCs.
Logic Silver too. 
Damn long time ago.


----------

